# R.I.P Flopsy! :(



## ----emma---- (Apr 9, 2005)

When you see the name Flopsy your probably thinking about a rabbit right?
Wrong! he was my cat that died when I was only 6 (9 years ago).
We called him Flopsy because he used to go all floppy like a big squishy cushion when you picked him up.
One day during the summer holidays he went out and didnt come back for ages. We set about looking for him and couldnt find him anywhere.
I was really upset. Then 8 days later I was outside my front garden when I heard this mew coming from the ivy that grew on my house. I lifted some of it up and there he was lying there with a huge wound on his back right leg! He couldnt stand up either and there was flies all over his cut. The vets were closed for some reason so we had to drive for ages to one of those mobile vets that travel around in the vans. He said there was nothing he could do and that all his bones were broken and said he was run over more than once he hadnt got the tools to put him to sleep AND he still had a small chance. If he survived the night we should bring him straight to the vet and he would have to amputate his back legs and he would be fitted with one of those special wheelchair things they have for cats. We brought him home and kept him in my bedroom and prayed. Everything seemed to be going fine and he wasnt in any pain at all but then he tried to get out of the basket. He hauled himself forward and one of his ribs collapsed and punchured his lungs. I remember kneeling on the floor there beside him and crying my eyes out because I knew this was it.
He died at exactly midnight! It took me months to get over it and I still get very upset when I think about it. 

lol theres tears streaming down my face now *wipes*

Anyway we moved house a few years later!
Too many memories......


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd like to believe that somewhere Flopsy is still thinking about you, too.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

that is a sad story,flopsy is in a better place right now,and running around with all the other kitties.


----------

